# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Network Attached Storage - Seagate Central 4TB

## dabba

Hi,  To any ITexperts out there familiar with Seagate storage devices  Can anyonetell me the full use of the USB port on the rear of the Seagate Central networkHDD?  Ive readsome negative reviews on this port and I do have some fundamental questionsabout its use but have not found the answer to date:  Iveread that the port can be used to expand the capacity, so does that mean thatfiles from a pc can be backed up direct to the expansion HDD? Canany HDD be used for the expansion port? Will that HDD still have read and writeaccess? Is it possible to back-up/copy across files from the centraldrive onto the expansion drive HDD? Can these files be backed up using the Seagate dashboard or through windowsexplorer (manually)?  Folder Structures Can sub-folders be created under the 'public folder' on the central to storeyour data as per each individuals requirements?  Any help is appreciated Thanks

----------


## justonething

Most of these NAS's run on Linix. You can certainly attach an external drive to a NAS. some of them require you to mount it manually using their web access, while other will mount a new drive automatically.
Once mounted, they can be connected to your PC through the "Map network drive" menu and then it is just another network drive. 
I don't know if seagate have a backup  or raid utility though.

----------


## dabba

Thanks!  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

